# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Suche 80er Video

## Windglider Mirage

Moin,

ich habe Anfang 1988 begonnen, in einer Surfshop zu arbeiten. Damals hatten wir da ein Video, das wir immer gern haben laufen lassen.
Vor allem wurde darin Mike Eskimo interviewt, der stndig sagte "Geld musst' scho haben auf Maui, dann is super, kannst Enduro fahrn, surfen uns so, dann is guat. Wenn du koan Geld hast auf Maui, is nicht so guat. Aber wenn's Geld hast auf Maui ist super!"
Kennt das noch wer? Gibt's das wohlmglich sogar online?

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hi,

meinst du vielleicht 

- Funboard - Windsurfing - Der neue Stil 
oder
- Windsurfen in der Welle - Der neue Stil ?

----------


## Ali

Hi,

ich bin mir fast sicher es handelt sich um das Video "Magic Maui". Online habe ich es nicht gefunden.

----------


## Surf Stephan

hat es etwas mit den Maui glory days zu tun? Es gibt einen Blog und ein Buch darber. Nehmt Kontakt mit den Blogbesitzern auf, vielleicht wissen sie etwas.

----------

